# Best way to vent Vivarium



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

So I have been reading about venting your vivarium but I have not seen any actual pics....it may be as simple as making your top 1/4" shorter than you need so you have a small gap, or is there something I'm missing? 

I currently have a 20 gallon long with a glass lid that I can adjust forward and backwards just enough to leave about a 1/4" gap, Is this "venting my vivarium"

Thanks


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Not exactly, that would create the risk of fruit flies and frogs escaping. There are MANY ways to vent a vivarium but if you've been on the recent thread about fans, you'll find a few suggestions. Visually, some vivarium threads will have photos of ventilation. Some methods of ventilation can be like drilling holes in the side of the viv and placing mesh screen over the holes and what not.


----------



## Northstar (Dec 28, 2017)

Like Andrew said, if you leave any sort of gap in the viv, your fruit flies will escape and even, potentially, your frogs themselves. They can be tricky little guys. What I do is drill a few holes in my glass top and cover it with a screen mesh. If you have exo terra vivs, you can also fit a few squares of glass over the screen on top. Leaving small gaps for ventilation in that case would be fine since there's already the screen mesh on top.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

If you check out the Parts & Construction subforum, you'll see the sticky full of helpful construction threads. It can also be found here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ular-helpful-parts-constructions-threads.html

As for vents, this is my favorite. It's easy to do, cheap, and doesn't take a lot of time or fancy tools. You can thank Pumilo for his excellent contribution:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63781-screen-vent-construction-how.html


----------



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

Woodswalker said:


> If you check out the Parts & Construction subforum, you'll see the sticky full of helpful construction threads. It can also be found here:
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ular-helpful-parts-constructions-threads.html
> 
> ...


Very neat idea. I built something similar to that for my reef tank so the fish would not jump out! I'm not sure why I did not think of that when I was looking for a glass lid. 

Thank you!


----------



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

Northstar said:


> Like Andrew said, if you leave any sort of gap in the viv, your fruit flies will escape and even, potentially, your frogs themselves. They can be tricky little guys. What I do is drill a few holes in my glass top and cover it with a screen mesh. If you have exo terra vivs, you can also fit a few squares of glass over the screen on top. Leaving small gaps for ventilation in that case would be fine since there's already the screen mesh on top.


Right now I only have a 20G Long. I plan to get an exo terra in the near future.
Thank you for the tips!!


----------



## djd3mon (Jan 24, 2018)

Andrew Lee said:


> Not exactly, that would create the risk of fruit flies and frogs escaping. There are MANY ways to vent a vivarium but if you've been on the recent thread about fans, you'll find a few suggestions. Visually, some vivarium threads will have photos of ventilation. Some methods of ventilation can be like drilling holes in the side of the viv and placing mesh screen over the holes and what not.


I did not think about that. I have a ton of fiberglass screen left. I may just go ahead and make a mesh top and put some glass on it to help with humidity.

Thank you!!


----------

